# Discount VW CC Accessories, Performance and OEM Parts Online



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/default.aspx

Some of you may know who I am and others may not. My name is Paul and I got my start as the Parts Manager of Keffer VW. As the Parts Manager I worked very hard to engage the VW community and start a strong following. 10 months ago I left to start my own company to do the very same thing. I am still offering the same 25% off that I always have, and I am able to offer much more on others. 

Our website has all VW part numbers searchable so if you know your part number feel free to enter it in our search. The rest of our catalog is a work in progress and will continue to be so for a long time. We have over 400,000 part numbers to sort through get pictures, descriptions, and application data. We have worked tirelessly to make the easy and intuitive, and the site has come a long way. I hope you understand and still give us the opportunity to earn your business.

*If you have anything you need that you don't have a part number for and cant find don't hesitate to ask. *

Thank you for allowing me to be a part of this community 

Paul Barrett




We also send one of these stickers and magnets with every order..... and everyone likes free stuff


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

Ambient door lighting trim pieces for my 2010. Its got the wood trim.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

sk8too said:


> Ambient door lighting trim pieces for my 2010. Its got the wood trim.


Please give me your vin as there are a couple different wood trims. Also Im not clear where this part you're looking for is


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

are the prices listed on the site including the 25% offered here? I just need chrome exhaust tips 2013 CC 3C0-071-910-U

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tgdurst said:


> are the prices listed on the site including the 25% offered here? I just need chrome exhaust tips 2013 CC 3C0-071-910-U
> 
> Thanks


Yes they are

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C0-071-910-U/0/63541


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Please give me your vin as there are a couple different wood trims. Also Im not clear where this part you're looking for is


The ambient lighting is part of the door trim (wood, silver and so on) front and back.

Do you have the part number for a '13reg R line front bumper and other bits I would need to fit onto my non R line.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Will22 said:


> The ambient lighting is part of the door trim (wood, silver and so on) front and back.
> 
> Do you have the part number for a '13reg R line front bumper and other bits I would need to fit onto my non R line.


Its tough to say for sure as this is a new retrofit and you would be going into uncharted territory. Here is a list based on what I believe you would need for this. 

Front bumper cover http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ior/FrontBumper/3C8-807-221-E-GRU/2522/266479

Front Spoiler http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ior/FrontBumper/3C8-805-903-B-9B9/2522/266476
Center Lower grille http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi.../Exterior/Grille/3C8-853-671-C-041/2523/68874
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/Volkswagen/CC/2013-Current/Exterior/Grille/3C8-853-Passenger Grille 666-H-041/2523/266486
Drivers Grille http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi.../Exterior/Grille/3C8-853-665-F-041/2523/68870

Misc trim and moldings 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8853211agru
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8853212agru
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c88537632zz
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c88537642zz
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8853283a2zz
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8853284a2zz

also according to the catalog some of the mount parts are different
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8807177a
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8807178a

Please let me know if I can help with anything else.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm looking for a front grille/shield with parking sensors (mine has license plate holes) and a driver's door interior trim piece (the aluminum strip version).


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Joef1sh said:


> I'm looking for a front grille/shield with parking sensors (mine has license plate holes) and a driver's door interior trim piece (the aluminum strip version).


Please send me a pm with your vin so I can make sure we get you the correct interior trim code.


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

What is this part number for 3C8 907 441

Cheers


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

Do I need to order two so $36 per tip?

Thanks


----------



## roessnerbl (May 15, 2013)

Question about the Exhaust Tips. I have read that there are 2 different part numbers, 3C0-071-910-U and 3C8-071-910. The one your talking about is $37 (3C0-071-910-U). I am wondering, what is the difference between these two other than the price? If I buy the other on listed at $119 (3C8-071-910) am I getting something that will not corrode as much?

BTW I have an 09 CC Sport.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Will22 said:


> What is this part number for 3C8 907 441
> 
> Cheers


Im not sure what you mean by this but that is the part number 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Search/3c8907441


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tgdurst said:


> Do I need to order two so $36 per tip?
> 
> Thanks


3C0071910U is sold as a pair of tips


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

roessnerbl said:


> Question about the Exhaust Tips. I have read that there are 2 different part numbers, 3C0-071-910-U and 3C8-071-910. The one your talking about is $37 (3C0-071-910-U). I am wondering, what is the difference between these two other than the price? If I buy the other on listed at $119 (3C8-071-910) am I getting something that will not corrode as much?
> 
> BTW I have an 09 CC Sport.


It appears as though the side wall of the tips is thicker on the more expensive ones. That should be the only difference as they are both stainless which is corrosion resistant. 

I have changed the product info to reflect these details. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C0-071-910-U/0/63541
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-910/0/68477


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will22 said:


> What is this part number for 3C8 907 441
> 
> Cheers


I mean what part does that part number refer to, what is the part?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Will22 said:


> I mean what part does that part number refer to, what is the part?


Sorry misunderstood. It is the back up camera control module. I have update the description.


----------



## tgdurst (May 24, 2013)

I ordered the cheaper tips. Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

tgdurst said:


> I ordered the cheaper tips. Thanks.


Thanks for the order


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry misunderstood. It is the back up camera control module. I have update the description.


Would I need that part if I wanted to retro fit the rear view camera in my 13reg with rns315

Cheers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Will22 said:


> Would I need that part if I wanted to retro fit the rear view camera in my 13reg with rns315
> 
> Cheers


You would not need any module if you use the low line back up camera 

This has every thing you need. 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ent/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


----------



## dirtyserb (May 16, 2004)

2010
Clear Corners?
Shipped to Toronto, ON m5V 3r7

or alternatively to zip code 14303


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

dirtyserb said:


> 2010
> Clear Corners?
> Shipped to Toronto, ON m5V 3r7
> 
> or alternatively to zip code 14303


Im sorry All shipping has to be done through the site otherwise it will not be accurate

These are the four part you need
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/MarkerTurnSignal/2622


or each one individually. 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-953-041/2622/69874

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-953-042/2622/69876

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-807-717/2622/68607

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-807-718/2622/68609


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CC European Cup Holder Black


----------



## Quinones (Apr 19, 2013)

Paul - thanks for your presence here. Are you working to get images for what must be a large parts list/inventory? Descriptions are great, but a picture is worth a thousand words!  :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Quinones said:


> Paul - thanks for your presence here. Are you working to get images for what must be a large parts list/inventory? Descriptions are great, but a picture is worth a thousand words!  :thumbup:


Yes I am working very hard to get images. This is super important to me. I take pictures of every part I can get my hands on. I know it seems like we dont have many pictures, but we have thousands already. This will def take us longer than we like and we appreciate everyone's patience with this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Thanks for the orders. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Euro Switch Standard Lighting (not Auto)








Euro Switch Auto Lighting


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

European Aspherical(Blind Spot) Mirrors for CC


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

2.0T 40k Maintenance Kit


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Who doesn't love discounted VW parts?


----------



## Racefit (Jan 27, 2012)

How much for the vw clear turn signals and reflectors shipped to 11757?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Racefit said:


> How much for the vw clear turn signals and reflectors shipped to 11757?


 All shipping is calculated by our site 

Here are the clear turn signals for your CC 

Drivers Clear Turn Sig Light http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-953-041/2622/69874 

Pass Clear Turn Sig Light http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-953-042/2622/69876 

Drivers Clear Turn Sig Reflector http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-807-717/2622/68607 

Pass Clear Turn Sig Reflector http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...hting/MarkerTurnSignal/3C8-807-718/2622/68609 

PLease let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CC Base Carrier Bars


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

R8 Ignition Coils


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Im sorry but all shipping is calculated by the site but here are the CC Rline taillights youre looking for. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/TailLights/2624


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

awesome prices, and no coupon codes required to get our discounted vw parts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

oem volkswagen parts at super discounted price genuine. Your number on source for genuine VW parts


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Large discount on VW parts. No need to buy your Volkswagen CC parts anywhere else.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Paul, CC fog light units please...

and luminated door trim looks like this http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o755/thebiga123/null_zpsd7a87231.jpg

maybe you could figure part numbers.. thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Paul, CC fog light units please...
> 
> and luminated door trim looks like this http://i1341.photobucket.com/albums/o755/thebiga123/null_zpsd7a87231.jpg
> 
> maybe you could figure part numbers.. thanks


Im sorry I dont follow what youre asking for when you say illuminated door trim

Also are you trying to retrofit foglights or replace the ones in your car?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Im sorry I dont follow what youre asking for when you say illuminated door trim
> 
> Also are you trying to retrofit foglights or replace the ones in your car?


I posted the picture of the illumination.. longest part along the door... top part of the door..

I already retrofitted them, and use Ebay pieces. 7 month later units are holdng moisture and blurry. so i was going to see if can get OEM ones.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> I posted the picture of the illumination.. longest part along the door... top part of the door..
> 
> I already retrofitted them, and use Ebay pieces. 7 month later units are holdng moisture and blurry. so i was going to see if can get OEM ones.


Im sorry but the illuminated part youre looking for sounds like something custom to me. I am not aware of any CC that came with that type of lighting from the factory

As for the fog lights for your 2011 CC. This is what youre looking for http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/FogLights/2620


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...t-lighting-wiring-amp-coding&highlight=lights thats what I'm talking about

thnx for the info but i found those units cheaper... unless ur runing that 25% sale on those... thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Discounted Vw cc parts with no coupons required.


----------



## dpm1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Hi Paul,

How about the trim piece that goes along the top of the trunk lid. Mine is cracked, seems like everyone else has this trouble too. 2010 CC Sport.

Thanks,
Dan


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

dpm1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> How about the trim piece that goes along the top of the trunk lid. Mine is cracked, seems like everyone else has this trouble too. 2010 CC Sport.
> 
> ...


unfortunately this is a dealer only piece that needs to be replaced, if your still under the 30k warranty i would take it back it should be covered under it. Another route would be to take it to a body shop and have them take a whack at it, but just letting you know this is a defect with the earlier models =/


----------



## dpm1 (Jun 26, 2013)

Vehicle is out of base warranty so I will be picking up the cost for this. I have seen posts where they talk about this piece being made of metal instead of plastic; dealer says it is still plastic they just use less adhesive when installing it. Piece is allowed to move a little more and doesn't crack. Any insight on this?

Thank you,


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

dpm1 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> How about the trim piece that goes along the top of the trunk lid. Mine is cracked, seems like everyone else has this trouble too. 2010 CC Sport.
> 
> ...



http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-853-465--041/3C8-853-489-C-041/0/68859

This is the one you need


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

dpm1 said:


> Vehicle is out of base warranty so I will be picking up the cost for this. I have seen posts where they talk about this piece being made of metal instead of plastic; dealer says it is still plastic they just use less adhesive when installing it. Piece is allowed to move a little more and doesn't crack. Any insight on this?
> 
> Thank you,


I am not aware of a metal one being available. This part would be plastic.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

volkswagen cc discounted parts


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

*CC rear lip spoiler/ r-line exhaust tips*

Paul,
I have a 2013 DB R-line, and I want the tips, and the rear spoiler lip.
I got it from Keffer btw and I am local to Charlotte, near huntersville. I am also looking at the window switches with the aluminum trim. 

Wishlist is Sagittas, or karthouns. Which do you think would look best on my R? I am thinking of the hyper black karts, or the black ones. TIA.

How's your CC going? Any updates? How is the suspension doing, any squeaking? I am thinking of just springs. But I dont want to spend a fortune on install. 
:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MrMcCoy said:


> Paul,
> I have a 2013 DB R-line, and I want the tips, and the rear spoiler lip.
> I got it from Keffer btw and I am local to Charlotte, near huntersville. I am also looking at the window switches with the aluminum trim.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new car. 

Here are the tips
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/Volkswagen/CC/2013-Current/Exterior/3C0-071-910-U/2491/63541

This is the spoiler
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi.../3C8-071-640--GRU/3C8-071-641--GRU/2491/68445

The Switches 
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...urrent/Interior/Switches/5K4-959-125/2513/255

In regards to the wheels that is a matter of opinion, but due to the offset of the Karthoum wheels you are probably better off with the Sagitta wheels. Or you can add some 10mm spacers to the Karthoums. 

In regards to my CC I have coilovers so I do get some suspension noise. This is probably going to be unavoidable if you do most suspensions modifications. 

As far as a shop to install your springs. Give Phil at Eurowise a shout they should be able to help you with the install for a reasonable number http://euro-wise.com/


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for the reply.
I was told at the dealership that there is a flare with the exhaust now for the 13's, unlike the early 13's.

That the normal tips would not fit. Is there anyway you can confirm that these will fit? I had these tips on my 13SP CC, and the guy at keffer said the 40$ tips would not work now, that I would have to go to these new tips, and they are line 115 or something.
Thanks

Can you get the spoiler in painted?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MrMcCoy said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> I was told at the dealership that there is a flare with the exhaust now for the 13's, unlike the early 13's.
> 
> That the normal tips would not fit. Is there anyway you can confirm that these will fit? I had these tips on my 13SP CC, and the guy at keffer said the 40$ tips would not work now, that I would have to go to these new tips, and they are line 115 or something.
> ...


I have not attempted to attach the less expensive version to a CC. I will be try and take a look to see if they will work, but yes according to VW the New CC should take the more expensive version. In regards to the spoiler. Yes I can get you one painted. Just let me know what color and Ill send a link


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

My R line is deep black.
Thanks for the reply about the tips.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

MrMcCoy said:


> My R line is deep black.
> Thanks for the reply about the tips.


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-640-DS-C9X/0/68455

Here is the link for your Spoiler

in regards to the exhaust tips. I went out to my CC which already has tips and the less expensive exhaust tips appear to be the same. I am pretty confident that they would work all all new CCs as well.


----------



## Harry_Bon (Jun 23, 2013)

*Exhaust Tips - Polished Metal*

Hi Paul,

Will the Exhaust Tips - Polished Metal ( 3C8071910) fit the 2013 Executive 4Motion?

Thanks,

Harold


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Harry_Bon said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Will the Exhaust Tips - Polished Metal ( 3C8071910) fit the 2013 Executive 4Motion?
> 
> ...



Yes they will fit the 3.6 VR6 4 motion


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

discounted volkswagen cc parts new


----------



## cpark (Nov 12, 2011)

Hi Paul,

Can you please provide a price for OE Front Pads and Rotors for the following vehicles (lucky me that they both need front brakes at the same time):

2008 Passat Wagon 3.6 4mo

2010 CC 3.6 4mo

I looked on your site but only saw them listed for the standard size (312mm vs. 345mm).

Thanks,

Charles


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



cpark said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Can you please provide a price for OE Front Pads and Rotors for the following vehicles (lucky me that they both need front brakes at the same time):
> 
> ...


Please give me your vins and I will make sure you get the correct Vw parts for your cc and passat.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

email sent.


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

Looking for price of the MDI to 30-pin cable for 2010 CC with Premium 8 Radio. I believe there are two: uf8 & uf9. The only difference I can tell is the uf9 adds tagging. Please confirm. Thanks!

Also, I would be interested if there was a new cable: MDI to iPhone 5 (lightning) if available.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

02reflex1.8t said:


> Looking for price of the MDI to 30-pin cable for 2010 CC with Premium 8 Radio. I believe there are two: uf8 & uf9. The only difference I can tell is the uf9 adds tagging. Please confirm. Thanks!
> 
> Also, I would be interested if there was a new cable: MDI to iPhone 5 (lightning) if available.


Just so Im clear you want the harness from the MDI cable to your radio?


----------



## 02reflex1.8t (Nov 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Just so Im clear you want the harness from the MDI cable to your radio?


It is the approx. 8" cable that plugs into the unit (MDI? in the upper portion of the glove box) to the iphone itself.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

02reflex1.8t said:


> It is the approx. 8" cable that plugs into the unit (MDI? in the upper portion of the glove box) to the iphone itself.


I think this is the one youre looking for
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/000-051-446-C/000-051-446/0/305


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: 25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Paul, what's the best coil and plug kit for the 2.0t you guys recommend? Any pricing? :thumbup:

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



bordercitymadman said:


> Paul, what's the best coil and plug kit for the 2.0t you guys recommend? Any pricing? :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Pr...-2012/Engine/2.0TurboTSI/Repair/Ignition/2643

Here are our ignition options for you. A lot of guys swear by the red r8 coils to prevent misfires. As far as plugs they are all good options.


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

How much for a set of R-Line tails for my 2010?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> How much for a set of R-Line tails for my 2010?


Please take a look here for your r line tails.

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/TailLights/2624


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Please take a look here for your r line tails.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/TailLights/2624


Ordered - thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



05BlackGLI said:


> Ordered - thanks! :thumbup:


Thanks for the order we appreciate it very much


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Please take a look here for your r line tails.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Product/Volkswagen/CC/2009-2012/Lighting/TailLights/2624


Are the reflectors on the rear bumper of the R-Line tinted to match the taillights, or are they the same color for all trim levels?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> Are the reflectors on the rear bumper of the R-Line tinted to match the taillights, or are they the same color for all trim levels?


The catalog does not list 2 versions so they much be the same.


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

Interested in a full Gold Coast body kit painted (front, side skirts, and trunk spoiler)... Can you PM me a price?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Interested in a full Gold Coast body kit painted (front, side skirts, and trunk spoiler)... Can you PM me a price?


VW is no longer offering that kit painted. Im sorry


----------



## pandavw86 (Mar 29, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> VW is no longer offering that kit painted. Im sorry


Can i get a quote on the primered version? Shipped to 92675? And how much longer will the primered version be made?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

pandavw86 said:


> Can i get a quote on the primered version? Shipped to 92675? And how much longer will the primered version be made?



The shipping is going to be expensive. Ill take a look into the shipping price. 

As far as how long it will be made VW does not have a schedule as to when parts will be discontinued, but with that being said this should be around a while. 

The reason why the painted one was most likely discontinued is that model is no longer sold new. Once the model is no longer 1-2 years old the sale of bodykits drop tremendously and it no longer makes sense to keep a large inventory at the paint vendors location. 

Not sure about that, just making assumption based on my years in the bus.


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

I need to know this part nr its from your website but im not sure if its the lip im looking for can u find a pic?
Part nr:3C8-805-903-B-9B9
And i need a wheel bearing for 09 cc 2.0 passenger front side


Sent from my Iphone


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

talja10 said:


> I need to know this part nr its from your website but im not sure if its the lip im looking for can u find a pic?
> Part nr:3C8-805-903-B-9B9
> And i need a wheel bearing for 09 cc 2.0 passenger front side
> 
> ...



Feel free to send us an email with your vin and we will check out which parts are correct for your vehicle. Possibly include a picture of the spoiler on your vehicle so can verify.


----------



## Merciless (May 14, 2012)

How much is a replacement front bumper for a 2013 CC Reflex Silver? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Merciless said:


> How much is a replacement front bumper for a 2013 CC Reflex Silver? Thanks


Bumper covers come primed so you would have to get it painted. Keep in mind that bumpers get pretty expensive to ship. Often times the cost to ship would not offset any available discount.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

Do you offer a 2.0 TSI timing chain update kit : lower tensioner, chain cover, sealant, cover bolts, crank bolt, motor-mount bolts. ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

CC'ed said:


> Do you offer a 2.0 TSI timing chain update kit : lower tensioner, chain cover, sealant, cover bolts, crank bolt, motor-mount bolts. ?


This should be everything youre looking for

Tensioner for Cam Chain http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...iming/06K-109-467-K/06H-109-467-N/2650/140957

Tension Bolt http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ming/06H-109-467-AE/06H-109-467-L/2650/140298

Upper Chain http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...boTSI/Repair/Timing/06H-109-158-J/2650/140291

Lower Chain http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...boTSI/Repair/Timing/06H-109-158-H/2650/140290

Crank Bolt - http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...rboTSI/Repair/Hardware/WHT-001-760/4435/17050

Lower timing cover bolt http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...boTSI/Repair/Hardware/N-910-967-02/4435/15805

Crank Seal http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...oTSI/Repair/Gaskets/06H-103-085-G/2642/140188

Sealant http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/D-174-003-A2/AMV-174-004-01/0/4772

Engine Mount Bolts
QTY 2 http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/N-105-524-02/N-105-524-01/0/12096
qty 1 http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/N-905-969-06/N-905-969-02/0/14119
qty 1 http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/N-910-296-02/N-910-296-01/0/15534


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

what is the part number for the rubber sill between hood closes and upper grille? I can't seem to find it.

the sill is below where number 1 is pointed


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mango_springroll said:


> what is the part number for the rubber sill between hood closes and upper grille? I can't seem to find it.
> 
> the sill is below where number 1 is pointed


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-823-707-A-9B9/3C8-823-707--9B9/0/68717 

This should be what youre looking for


----------



## kilo6_one (May 30, 2011)

placed an order today.......... you guys are WAY less then several other well known places on 40k 2.0TSI maintenance products.

Can't wait to get my order


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



kilo6_one said:


> placed an order today.......... you guys are WAY less then several other well known places on 40k 2.0TSI maintenance products.
> 
> Can't wait to get my order


Thanks for the order we appreciate it very much.


----------



## Technoboy (Aug 5, 2012)

How much for just the "no error adapter harness". I have the same led plate lights already, just can't get the error out. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/Jetta/MK62011-Present/Lighting/3AF-998-021-A/56/268085


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Technoboy said:


> How much for just the "no error adapter harness". I have the same led plate lights already, just can't get the error out.
> 
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/Jetta/MK62011-Present/Lighting/3AF-998-021-A/56/268085


We can offer you the harness for $49.95


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Looking at getting a 2013 r line bumper just bumper and middle grille already have fogs and fog covers


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

baggedug said:


> Looking at getting a 2013 r line bumper just bumper and middle grille already have fogs and fog covers


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi...ior/FrontBumper/3C8-807-221-E-GRU/2522/266479

This is the cover but the cost to ship would make it worth it for you to buy at your local dealer.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Can I please have a part# and cost for number 40 on this diagram. 

Drivers side armrest Desert Biege.










Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> Can I please have a part# and cost for number 40 on this diagram.
> 
> Drivers side armrest Desert Biege.
> 
> ...



Please send me you vin and Ill get you the correct part


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: 25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

^pm'd


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

lipprandt35 said:


> ^pm'd


Replied


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

ordered red top coilpacks and plugs from you last night!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

05BlackGLI said:


> ordered red top coilpacks and plugs from you last night!


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Up


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Can I get a quote on a gas door (painted black if possible) to 48051?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

notamechanic said:


> Can I get a quote on a gas door (painted black if possible) to 48051?


They are only available primed, but this is the one for your vehicle. 

Please take a look at the site for shipping cost. 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-809-857-E-GRU/3C8-809-857-D-GRU/0/68646


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

Great thread, following... 

Is there any OEM upgrade i can make to my suspension? 2014 CC R-line and can you point me to it, looking to go lower but trying to stay OEM for now... also.

I ask because i know that volkswagen changes the cars a lot acording to the country they are produce for... also will like to get price on sagittas 19s... and not sure if i can upgrade my brakes?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

oswaldo1982 said:


> Great thread, following...
> 
> Is there any OEM upgrade i can make to my suspension? 2014 CC R-line and can you point me to it, looking to go lower but trying to stay OEM for now... also.
> 
> I ask because i know that volkswagen changes the cars a lot according to the country they are produce for... also will like to get price on sagittas 19s... and not sure if i can upgrade my brakes?


In regards to suspension there is not anything OEM out there for you.


Here are the wheels
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/Vi.../Wheels/Wheels/19/1K8-071-499--QQ9/3851/47580

You could swap on Golf R Brakes as that would be an upgrade from your original.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

*Premium 8 Audio Upgrade*

I have the 2009 CC with the Premium 8 Audio headunit; it drives me nuts that my car has the steering wheel and buttons next to the shifter for the bluetooth but no support. Do you have the parts I need to upgrade either: A) my radio to bluetooth compatible, with bluetooth streaming (A2DP) and voice dialing? B) my radio to a newer unit that supports both?

From my understanding you have to get RCD 510 9w7, extra wiring and programming? I'm hoping you may have an alternative that I missed; I'd rather have something that is plug and play that I'll just take somewhere to install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Nethers said:


> I have the 2009 CC with the Premium 8 Audio headunit; it drives me nuts that my car has the steering wheel and buttons next to the shifter for the bluetooth but no support. Do you have the parts I need to upgrade either: A) my radio to bluetooth compatible, with bluetooth streaming (A2DP) and voice dialing? B) my radio to a newer unit that supports both?
> 
> From my understanding you have to get RCD 510 9w7, extra wiring and programming? I'm hoping you may have an alternative that I missed; I'd rather have something that is plug and play that I'll just take somewhere to install.


This would be the best fit for a radio with bluetooth. You would have to perform coding to get it all working, and you will need to add a mic if your vehicle doesnt have bluetooth already

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/1K0-057-274-D--1K0057274D-/0/253


----------



## Bagliani (Feb 23, 2014)

Do you have led drls for the front turn signals?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Bagliani said:


> Do you have led drls for the front turn signals?


Im sorry we dont offer them at this time.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Paul, do you have 19" savannah wheels? Packages? Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baggedug (Apr 29, 2011)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*

Are 09-12 cc foglights same as the 2013 r line ones(not bulbs but the actual housing)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

baggedug said:


> Are 09-12 cc foglights same as the 2013 r line ones(not bulbs but the actual housing)


No Im sorry they are not


----------



## zwiefe (Nov 4, 2008)

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C0-071-910-U/0/63541
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-910/0/68477

Why is one 3x the price? Other than being a touch thicker...

With both fit a 13 sport?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



zwiefe said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C0-071-910-U/0/63541
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-910/0/68477
> 
> Why is one 3x the price? Other than being a touch thicker...
> ...


We think the less expensive ones will work but as per VW the more expensive version is intended for the newer models.


----------



## Hauky (Feb 24, 2014)

zwiefe said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C0-071-910-U/0/63541
> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-910/0/68477
> 
> Why is one 3x the price? Other than being a touch thicker...
> ...


I have the older ones on my 13 and they fit fine. The set screws are a little visible because they're so long, but you can cut them down pretty easily with a dremel if it really bothers you. I didn't cut them down, but I did paint the most visible one black so it blends in better with the shadows.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



Hauky said:


> I have the older ones on my 13 and they fit fine. The set screws are a little visible because they're so long, but you can cut them down pretty easily with a dremel if it really bothers you. I didn't cut them down, but I did paint the most visible one black so it blends in better with the shadows.


Thanks for that feedback. I really appreciate it.


----------



## B^6 (Jan 23, 2012)

*Headrests*

Are the headrests from the 2014 CC available for sale? 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



B^6 said:


> Are the headrests from the 2014 CC available for sale?
> 
> Thanks


We can get them for you but generally a headrest will go for $150 more each


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paul, 

I am looking for rear brake calipers for a 2009 VW Routan SEL. do you happen to have them in stock and for how much? both sides.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> Paul,
> 
> I am looking for rear brake calipers for a 2009 VW Routan SEL. do you happen to have them in stock and for how much? both sides.


Yup we can help. Please send me your vin and we will get you more info


----------



## shroogis (Oct 1, 2009)

Paul,
Best price on 3AA711113FIRC ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

shroogis said:


> Paul,
> Best price on 3AA711113FIRC ?


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3AA-711-113-F-IRC/0/57320

Please let us know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## onephatguy (Mar 17, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/default.aspx
> 
> Some of you may know who I am and others may not. My name is Paul and I got my start as the Parts Manager of Keffer VW. As the Parts Manager I worked very hard to engage the VW community and start a strong following. 10 months ago I left to start my own company to do the very same thing. I am still offering the same 25% off that I always have, and I am able to offer much more on others.
> 
> ...



Are you giving us a code for an additional 25% off, or are you saying your prices are 25% less than full MSRP from VW? Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

onephatguy said:


> Are you giving us a code for an additional 25% off, or are you saying your prices are 25% less than full MSRP from VW? Thanks


All prices on the site have all discounts applied to them. PLease let me know if we can help with anything else.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Seems your site only allows orders from the US. I wanted to place an order and ship to my friend in the US. But I am unable to put in my UK billing details?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Seems your site only allows orders from the US. I wanted to place an order and ship to my friend in the US. But I am unable to put in my UK billing details?


Send us an email with the info. [email protected] we should be able to get it taken care of.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Hello Paul,

I'm a bit worried that my order which was placed 10 days ago is yet to be dispatched.
You have also not responded to my emails. Please do respond. I need my order delivered ASAP!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jdeltree said:


> Hello Paul,
> 
> I'm a bit worried that my order which was placed 10 days ago is yet to be dispatched.
> You have also not responded to my emails. Please do respond. I need my order delivered ASAP!!


Im very sorry I will have to look into this. Please send me a PM with your info and I will get more info about your order.


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

*Delayed order*

PM Sent!


----------



## Initial_K (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey Paul,

Im thinking of getting some euro clears today. Are the left and right front clear turning signals plug and play? 

Part #3C8-953-041 & Part #3C8-953-042

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Initial_K said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Im thinking of getting some euro clears today. Are the left and right front clear turning signals plug and play?
> 
> ...


Yes they are. You will also want the end covers 

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-807-717/0/68607
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-807-718/0/68609


----------



## oswaldo1982 (Dec 17, 2009)

Hey Paul,

Do you carry parts for Corrados? or can you get ahold of some parts? even used ones i dont care


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



oswaldo1982 said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Do you carry parts for Corrados? or can you get ahold of some parts? even used ones i dont care


There are some corrado parts that are still available new but most are discontinued. 

On the used front I'm sorry we don't offer used parts.


----------



## akipal (Nov 28, 2009)

i am trying get parts for 2013 R-Line conversion

i found out following parts from your website and your thread on vortex

3C8-807-221-E-GRU - fron bumper cover
3C8-805-903-B-9B9 - front spoiler

3C8-853-671-C-041 - front lower grill

3C8-853-666-H-041 - right grill
3C8-853-665-F-041 - left grill

3C8-853-211-A-GRU - left foglight cover
3C8-853-212-A-GRU - right foglight cover
3C8-853-763-2ZZ - chrome molding
3C8-853-764-2ZZ - chrome molding
3C8-853-283-A-2ZZ - chrome molding
3C8-853-284-A-2ZZ - chrome molding

3C8-807-177-A - guide
3C8-807-178-A - guide

i need part numbers for left and right foglight housing

also can you check if you have part # 3C8-920-981-BX in stock?
your store shows it is in stock

but i have placed order on ECS at their price of $481.39 but it is on back ordered
if you can match the price or let me know your best price 
i can decide wether i can place everything at once

thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

akipal said:


> i am trying get parts for 2013 R-Line conversion
> 
> i found out following parts from your website and your thread on vortex
> 
> ...


The cluster 3C8-920-981-BX is indeed on back order. The priced is $475.91 plus a $200 core charge. The core charge would be refunded upon return of the same cluster and it must have no external damage to be a valid core. 

Drivers Foglight
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/1T0-941-699-C/0/51891

Passenger fog light
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/1T0-941-700-C/0/51894


----------



## Utwarreng (Jun 29, 2014)

Chrome window trim (where the door meets the bottom of the glass) for the rear driver door, 2011 CC Sport. No clue how the previous owner managed to dent that.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Utwarreng said:


> Chrome window trim (where the door meets the bottom of the glass) for the rear driver door, 2011 CC Sport. No clue how the previous owner managed to dent that.


This is the one

http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-839-475-F-3Q7/0/68819


----------



## jrodrigo621 (Dec 22, 2010)

How about the cooling fan setup? I was told that the fans will work on a 4cyl and on a vr6 engine, Is that correct?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

*25 % Volkswagen Parts and Accessories.... and some much more*



jrodrigo621 said:


> How about the cooling fan setup? I was told that the fans will work on a 4cyl and on a vr6 engine, Is that correct?


There are multiple fan versions so no the fans are likely not interchangeable. We would need a vin to check the fans for your car


----------



## jrodrigo621 (Dec 22, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> There are multiple fan versions so no the fans are likely not interchangeable. We would need a vin to check the fans for your car


Here´s the vin WVWEU73CX9E523051

Forgot to specified about the 4cyl and 6cyl, I was talking about the VW CC, that its the same cooling fan for both engines!

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jrodrigo621 said:


> Here´s the vin WVWEU73CX9E523051
> 
> Forgot to specified about the 4cyl and 6cyl, I was talking about the VW CC, that its the same cooling fan for both engines!
> 
> Thanks


Im sorry Im not clear if this is a statement or a question


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi Paul, 

I have an odd request. I wanted to see if a piece of the rear bumper is a separate piece or not. It's the area where the license plate light housings attach to the car. (the small strip that faces the ground) 

Reason I ask is because a while back when I installed LED housings, the holes where the housings fit into got a tad bit chewed up and now the housings don't fit snug. You can actually jiggle them.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Sevarg said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> I have an odd request. I wanted to see if a piece of the rear bumper is a separate piece or not. It's the area where the license plate light housings attach to the car. (the small strip that faces the ground)
> 
> Reason I ask is because a while back when I installed LED housings, the holes where the housings fit into got a tad bit chewed up and now the housings don't fit snug. You can actually jiggle them.


I'm sorry that is no something sold individually.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

[email protected] said:


> Up



Hey paul I'm looking at your blindspot mirrors for the vw cc. Before I order I was wondering, Is the 140$ price after 25% off or before?

Same for the Euro cup holder.

Thank you!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

natiebest said:


> Hey paul I'm looking at your blindspot mirrors for the vw cc. Before I order I was wondering, Is the 140$ price after 25% off or before?
> 
> Same for the Euro cup holder.
> 
> Thank you!


All prices listed have all available discounts removed


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

:thumbup: Thanks, got my euro mirror caps last week


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

natiebest said:


> :thumbup: Thanks, got my euro mirror caps last week


Thank you so much for the order. We appreciate it very much. Hope you are enjoying the Euro Mirror caps


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey paul question, does the Euro Cup Holder (http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/CC/2013-Current/Interior/3C0-858-329-H-UBN/2489/267982)
Fit the 2006-2010 B6 Passats ? Cause the B6's and CC's have a similar center console, so I imagine it's all the same part?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

natiebest said:


> Hey paul question, does the Euro Cup Holder (http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/CC/2013-Current/Interior/3C0-858-329-H-UBN/2489/267982)
> Fit the 2006-2010 B6 Passats ? Cause the B6's and CC's have a similar center console, so I imagine it's all the same part?


Yes they are indeed for both.


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

natiebest said:


> :thumbup:


Thanks for the love :wave:


----------



## natiebest (Jul 23, 2014)

Hey which parts for a 2013 r line front?


----------



## dman736 (Nov 19, 2008)

Back up camera for 2014 CC r-line?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

dman736 said:


> Back up camera for 2014 CC r-line?


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/VW/CC/2013-Current/Electrical/3C8-998-469-AQ-ULM/2490/267946


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Paul, 

Do you have this little white clip? 



















i switched US to EU Short shifter, and this little white clip broke on me. i have no idea what the part number is, but its the white clip holding the side-to-side mechanism. 

thanks! 

Also, i just ordered a 40K maintenance kit from you on Saturday


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> Paul,
> 
> Do you have this little white clip?
> 
> ...


Sorry just saw this. Please send us your email and we will send you a picture to look at.


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Do you have the chrome strip on the rear bumper for 2009 cc?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Do you have the chrome strip on the rear bumper for 2009 cc?


Which part of the chrome trim do you need. It is 3 parts that make it up


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Center?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Center?


Here is the center
http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-807-443-A-2ZZ/3C8-807-443--2ZZ/0/68594


----------



## banditgrrr (Sep 11, 2014)

*PM Sent*

PM Sent.............


----------



## Nethers (Dec 2, 2013)

Paul, do you have a DIY install for that back center chrome trim? I'm not super handy and I think it requires taking off the bumper. Trying to gauge whether I can do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Nethers said:


> Paul, do you have a DIY install for that back center chrome trim? I'm not super handy and I think it requires taking off the bumper. Trying to gauge whether I can do it.


Im sorry we dont. I do believe you would need to remove the rear bumper cover for this.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## maya2.0 (Sep 18, 2010)

*Lip Spoiler rear*

I see that the rear lip spoilers all have the same part #, does that mean that they are all the same, from 09 to 15??
i see they cost the same as well..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

maya2.0 said:


> I see that the rear lip spoilers all have the same part #, does that mean that they are all the same, from 09 to 15??
> i see they cost the same as well..


They are indeed that same


----------



## kerlow66 (Mar 2, 2007)

hi paul i have a MY 2013 CC just checking if you have a OEM base roof rack system ?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

kerlow66 said:


> hi paul i have a MY 2013 CC just checking if you have a OEM base roof rack system ?


here you go http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/3C8-071-126/0/68427


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Up


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

snobrdrdan said:


> PM sent


replied


----------



## BanamexDF (Jul 31, 2005)

Hey there, great site. What's the shipping cost for the roof rack bars to 92127? Thanks :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

BanamexDF said:


> Hey there, great site. What's the shipping cost for the roof rack bars to 92127? Thanks :beer:


Thanks...Please take a look at the site for shipping cost


----------



## RicanCC (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey Paul,

Please link your website to the euro headlight switch that I need. 2014 CC R-line Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

RicanCC said:


> Hey Paul,
> 
> Please link your website to the euro headlight switch that I need. 2014 CC R-line Thanks!


It should be one of these

VW Euro Switch for Auto Lighting

VW Euro Switch for Standard (Non Auto) Lighting


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

I didn't get a free sticker with my R8 ignition coils/NGK Iridium plug purchase


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

Austiiin said:


> I didn't get a free sticker with my R8 ignition coils/NGK Iridium plug purchase


Austin did you check in the packing list envelope on the outside of the box?


----------



## mtunender (May 6, 2014)

I am looking for a drivers side bottoms seat cover. Back and tan. 2013


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

mtunender said:


> I am looking for a drivers side bottoms seat cover. Back and tan. 2013


PLease send us your vin as there are lots of options of trim like that.


----------



## cchasassin (Oct 2, 2011)

Just ordered my new front turning signal lights! Can't wait to put them on! :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

cchasassin said:


> Just ordered my new front turning signal lights! Can't wait to put them on! :thumbup:


Thank you so much for the order. We appreciate it very much


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:wave:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)




----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:beer:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

eace:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (May 19, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

Big fan of Deutsche Auto Parts! Just got a set of red R8 coils and plugs in preparation of my APR tune which will be loaded this Friday.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

jsausley said:


> Big fan of Deutsche Auto Parts! Just got a set of red R8 coils and plugs in preparation of my APR tune which will be loaded this Friday.


Thanks.... We appreciate the order very much. :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

:thumbup:


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

Paul,
I need a Euro switch for my 2012 CC Lux+ with auto headlights. Is this the correct part number 3C8-941-431-A-XSH


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

echristie said:


> Paul,
> I need a Euro switch for my 2012 CC Lux+ with auto headlights. Is this the correct part number 3C8-941-431-A-XSH


Yes that is the correct switch for your car.


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

Also need a Rev D (gen 4) DV for the 2012 2.0T....


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

echristie said:


> Also need a Rev D (gen 4) DV for the 2012 2.0T....


http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/701830130/0/267954

here it is


----------



## echristie (Oct 30, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> http://www.deutscheautoparts.com/View/701830130/0/267954
> 
> here it is


Thanks Paul,
Order placed for that and 6 other parts. Gonna be busy in a few weekends. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

echristie said:


> Thanks Paul,
> Order placed for that and 6 other parts. Gonna be busy in a few weekends. :beer:


Thanks for the order. We appreciate it very much.


----------



## _you_can_call_me_al__ (Sep 23, 2010)

bump for a top notch seller :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

online vw parts


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> online vw parts


Hope this question isn't out of place here, but I'm wondering if you sell Rest of World Halogen headlights for 09-2012 CCs. I'm wondering if these can be swapped with the US versions to get rid of the orange corner reflectors while maintaining an otherwise stock look/function.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

steaks said:


> Hope this question isn't out of place here, but I'm wondering if you sell Rest of World Halogen headlights for 09-2012 CCs. I'm wondering if these can be swapped with the US versions to get rid of the orange corner reflectors while maintaining an otherwise stock look/function.


We can import you lights. Im not sure if this is cost effective as importing these lights would cost more than $800 for the pair


----------



## steaks (Jun 14, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> We can import you lights. Im not sure if this is cost effective as importing these lights would cost more than $800 for the pair


Do you only deal in OE parts? I've seen replacements from companies like Magneti Marelli for less, but would rather order from you guys than an Italian parts store.


----------



## augustus64 (Sep 25, 2016)

*Clutch pack*

Hello paul, do you guys have available the clutch pack for a 2010 cc my transmission has been flashing and i need a more economical solution


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2012)

augustus64 said:


> Hello paul, do you guys have available the clutch pack for a 2010 cc my transmission has been flashing and i need a more economical solution


Sure we should be able to help. When you say clutch pack do you have an auto and is it dsg


----------



## augustus64 (Sep 25, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> Sure we should be able to help. When you say clutch pack do you have an auto and is it dsg


yes. also i was at the shop today because they allowed me to see the inside of the transmission as they were taking it apart and there was evidence that the clutches were burnt and were slipping. they also suggested that in order to avoid this issue in the future i should change the mech unit. do you know if this is correct information? or is it over doing the job, since theres burnt clutches already?


----------

